# Horror Writers - What do you have coming out soon?



## bskelhorn (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am putting together a release calendar for Horror Writers, which will be featured on Sanitarium Magazine's Compendium site. 

So please feel free to add your work to this post and I will let you know when it has gone live on the site. Interviews, reviews and previews will also grow from this list. 

Regard,

Barry


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Barry! I love what you're doing with Sanitarium. 

The sequel to my first horror novel, Stars and Other Monsters (see below), is tentatively scheduled for release by the end of 2015. I can't give an exact date, but I'd be honoured to at least be on your long-term radar.


----------



## C. Michael Wells (Feb 26, 2014)

I will be publishing my first horror short story, The Slender Farm, around August 1st.  I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## CASD57 (May 3, 2014)

Working on a short story Series, Book three is called "The Caretaker"  look for it in a month


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Very cool, Barry. _Man Made Murder_, book 1 of the Blood Road trilogy, comes out October 13th. It's available for pre-order now: http://www.amazon.com/Made-Murder-Blood-Road-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B011M755AY


----------



## MySky (Sep 8, 2014)

I just published (about 10 days ago) "Special Levels of Earthly Hell,"  a story of demonic possession inspired by actual events. I'm working with the cover artist today to tweak the cover. I have to say that writing a horror story is both mentally and physically exhausting.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I've got a book coming next month about an evil sock monkey. Sort of a Ted meets Chucky meets Saw type story. It's called Mister Socky


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Desperately trying to finish a new novel, "Shadow Raiders", by the end of the month, print will be next month. It's best described as Stargate meets Supernatural; the military travels to alternate realities/planes of existence to battle the monsters on their own turf. 

Starting a new line of short stories next month also; "Satan's Servers" is first up, a 1999-set short story about an AI and a supersoldier that take down a ring of Corporate types that use the internet to kill (terminating life support in hospitals, messing with traffic lights, etc). I was inspired by all the Chinese hackery of late and how my books keep ending up pirated on Torrent sites.


----------



## robertvasan (Jun 24, 2015)

Not sure if it's what you are looking for. Just released a short story collection to test out the Kindle waters (no sharks in the water so far). It's in my sig. Working hard on trying to finish up a short novel -- so I'm bookmarking this thread for future posting.

p.s. Great looking site by the way.


----------



## robertvasan (Jun 24, 2015)

Z. Rider said:


> Very cool, Barry. _Man Made Murder_, book 1 of the Blood Road trilogy, comes out October 13th. It's available for pre-order now: http://www.amazon.com/Made-Murder-Blood-Road-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B011M755AY


Off-topic, but just wanted to say to Z. Rider, your books have amazing covers. Seriously jealous.


----------



## RBK (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a three part horror/mystery crossover launching August, September and October. Gritty detective fiction meets supernatural horror. My first 'new' series in quite a while, so we'll see how it goes.

October 30, the sixth season of Dead Days.

November 12th, the fourth instalment in my Infection Z books.


----------



## bskelhorn (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking good everyone. It's encouraging to see new horror titles hitting the shelves and not just over Halloween.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

This: http://www.crystallakepub.com/horror-201---the-silver-scream.php

It's a tome of interviews and essays on making and writing horror movies by the likes of: 
Wes Craven, John Carpenter, George A. Romero, Mick Garris, Tom Holland, Ramsey Campbell, Patrick Lussier, Ray Bradbury, 
Edward Lee, Ed Naha, John A. Russo, and oh so many more. Due this Halloween.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Midian Unmade: Tales of Clive Barker's Nightbreed comes out from Tor Books on July 28th.










Fall of Night, the sixth book in my Templar Chronicles urban fantasy series, comes out August 11th.


----------



## Julianna (Jun 28, 2015)

Are horror fans voracious readers or is it more of a slow genre?


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm currently finishing up the Dark Vanishings post-apocalyptic horror series.

Book 1 came out in late May: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Vanishings-Post-Apocalyptic-Horror-Book-ebook/dp/B00XGIE5/
Book 2 came out just a few weeks ago: http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Vanishings-2-Post-Apocalyptic-Horror-ebook/dp/B010EQ8OX4
Book 3 is due out in late August, with the fourth and final book set for October.

Thanks!


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

My revised _Four Dead Ones_ just came out last night on Amazon. New cover, editing, formatting, & blurb.

When three isn't enough&#8230;
A rising rock star who lived fast, died young and didn't let that stop him. A brand new street drug with an interesting side effect. A mother so haunted by the loss of her daughter that she misses the monsters springing up around her. A loving couple trapped in isolation as the world rots. Each a dark tale that will run its festering claws up and down your spine.

Four Dead Ones is a 10,000-word collection of zombie-inspired short fiction, some disturbing, some darkly amusing, all perfect for those who love that undead spirit.

Available at Amazon. Check it out in my sig.


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

Musings From A Demented Mind by Derek Ailes & James **** comes out September 1. http://authl.it/B013Q1BH8I?d


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a short story collection that should be done in a couple of days (need some minor work done, and a blurb -- and maybe a tag line):  Daily Life. It's not zombie fiction like my other collection, but more general horror about daily lives of the characters that aren't exactly normal.

The next horror thing won't be out until early next year, I think. I've got book two of an urban fantasy series to do, and the SF novel I've been trying to get done for far too long. I might get some shorts done, but will probably save them for another collection, unless they end up longer than they look to be right now.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a novel coming out in September called The Cage and then a Victorian ghost (novella) story coming out for Christmas - The Journal of Reginald Perigar.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

This should be out in about a week:

Six talented zombie authors take on the After-life in an interactive shared-world zombie anthology.

Welcome to Purgatory, an arid plain of existence where zombies are the least of your problems. It’s a post-mortem Hunger Games, and Blaze, a newcomer to Purgatory, needs your helps to learn the rules of this world and choose the best course of action. 

Purgatory is escapable, so help Blaze win the favor of the ruling Gatherers by earning this right. But what’s waiting beyond Purgatory, is beyond what the human mind can fathom. 

His fate. Your choices.

Your six different choices have been penned by Joe McKinney, Armand Rosamilia, Tonia Brown, Joe Mynhardt, Aurelio Lopez III, and Alex Laybourne.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Romance, lol. I've never been able to get my horror to sell.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Book three in my YA Gothic horror series is out on October 6th. It's available to pre-order now. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nocturnes-Mary-Hades-Book-3-ebook/dp/B014BM16VY


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got a novella, PENTACLE coming in mid September.


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

Zombie Park by Mark Cusco Ailes is now available on Kindle.

TAKE THE BOOK JURASSIC PARK - REMOVE THE DINOSAURS - REPLACE THEM WITH ZOMBIES

Zombie Park (The Z-Day Trilogy Book 1)


----------



## hulklogan (Jul 13, 2015)

Book 2 in my _Insatiable Series_ just released today:

Book 1: Skin http://amzn.to/1M3GG9P

Book 2: Crackers http://amzn.to/1PPHP8C

Book 3: Flesh -- due out in November. http://amzn.to/1KTEv8R


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Just released this one today:

The definitive guide to filmmaking and filmmakers by the best in the field.

Horror 201: The Silver Scream, the follow-up to the Bram Stoker Award nominated Horror 101: The Way Forward, delves into the minds of filmmakers to see what it takes to produce great horror films, from the writing and funding process, to directing, producing, and writing tie-ins.

It's a tome of interviews and essays by some of our favorite artists.

That's right, film legends and authors such as Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ed Naha, Patrick Lussier, Stephen Volk, Nancy Holder, Tom Holland, John Shirley, William Stout, and John Russo want to share their expertise with you through informative, practical, career-building advice.

These are the folks behind movies and novelizations such as A Nightmare on Elm Street, Scream, Dark Shadows, Sleepy Hollow, Supernatural, Buffy, Resident Evil, The Stand, Sleepwalkers, Masters of Horror, The Fly, Critters, Tales from the Crypt, Child's Play, Fright Night, Thinner, The Langoliers, Ted Bundy, Re-animator Unbound, Halloween, Apollo 18, The Eye, Night of the Living Dead, The Crow, The Mist, Pan's Labyrinth, and Raiders of the Lost Ark.

Horror 201 also entertains. You'll see a side of your favorite authors, producers, and directors never seen before - combining fun and entertainment with informative career-building advice.

Horror 201 is aimed at arming generations of authors, screenwriters, producers, directors, and anyone else interested in the film industry, from big budget movies to the independent film circuit, as well as the stage.

Whether you're an accomplished author or screenwriter, writing as a hobby, or have dreams of writing screenplays or making movies, Horror 201 will take you on a behind the scenes tour of the Horror movie industry from Hollywood to the UK and Australia.

Horror 201 covers:
•	Horror as culture
•	Scare tactics
•	The evolution of the horror film
•	Viewer desensitization
•	Watching your story come to life
•	Screenwriting advice
•	Dissecting screenplays
•	A production company case study
•	Tricks of the trade
•	Writing tips
•	Advice on Producing
•	Advice on Directing
•	Information about funding and distributing a film
•	Entertaining tidbits and anecdotes

And so much more!

Horror 201: The Silver Scream is perfect for people who:
•	are looking to delve into screenplay writing
•	want to write their first screenplay
•	are fans of the horror movie industry
•	like to follow the careers of their favorite directors
•	are planning on infiltrating a different field in horror writing 
•	are looking to pay more bills with their art 
•	are trying to establish a name brand 
•	are looking to get published 
•	are looking for motivation and/or inspiration
•	are seeking contacts in the film industry

Edited by Joe Mynhardt and Emma Audsley.

The full line-up includes:
Wes Craven, George A. Romero, Ray Bradbury, Ramsey Campbell, Ed Naha, Edward Lee, Patrick Lussier, Tim Lebbon, Jonathan Maberry, Stephen Volk, William Stout, Michael McCarty, Dan Curtis, William Stout, Graham Masterton, Harry Shannon, Jason V. Brock, L.L. Soares, Mick Garris, William F. Nolan, Lee Karr, Stephen Johnston, Aaron Sterns, Michael Laimo, Jonathan Winn, David. C. Hayes, Brian Pinkerton, David Henson Greathouse, Aaron Dries, Armand Rosamilia, Billy Hanson, Jack Thomas Smith, John Russo, Mark Steensland, John Shirley, Tom Holland, Adrian Roe, Dave Jeffery, James Hart, James Cullen Bressack, Jeff Strand, Nancy Holder, E.C. McMullen Jr., Richard Gray, Richard Chizmar, William C. Cope (interior artist), Tim Waggoner, Tom Monteleone, Nick Cato, Kevin Wetmore, Eric Miller, and Lynne Hansen.

Don't let this opportunity slip through your creative fingers.

http://getbook.at/Horror201Vol1


----------



## TomShutt (Aug 24, 2015)

The second book in my paranormal suspense series, Patient Darkness, is coming out on October 20th! It's the sequel to Brooding City, and with murder mysteries and captivating new paranormal themes, it has a strong niche appeal to horror readers. 









I also have a text adventure featuring a new breed of zombies coming out October 27th! Day of the Fish-Zombies has hundreds of unique choices and almost three dozen different endings, and the book's internal details shift according to how you decide the story will go. Aimed toward kids and nostalgic adults, but there's plenty of death and failed survival options for it to be considered horror!


----------



## TimWLong (Dec 3, 2013)

My newest book should hit on December 7th. I'm really excited to be working with David Moody (one of the authors who got me into this genre), and my good friend and Stoker nominee Craig DiLouie on a new World War II zombie series called THE FRONT.


----------



## TheBehrg (Sep 18, 2015)

TimWLong said:


> My newest book should hit on December 7th. I'm really excited to be working with David Moody (one of the authors who got me into this genre), and my good friend and Stoker nominee Craig DiLouie on a new World War II zombie series called THE FRONT.


Craig DiLouie's "Suffer the Children" was one of my favorite reads this year.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

I'll have this spooky tale out next Monday (26th), just in time for Halloween...


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming this Friday:

Crystal Lake Publishing's newest release can now be pre-ordered for only 99c (not too much to check out a budding new author), paperback already available: http://getbook.at/AmazonEidolon

The book is EIDOLON AVENUE: THE FIRST FEAST, by Jonathan Winn:

"Lyrical, poetic, and devastating, Jonathan Winn's Eidolon Avenue is everything good horror should be. At times, I couldn't help feeling as if I was reading early Barker, and I can't think of a higher compliment than that. Pay attention folks, Winn does as his name suggests, and this is a killer collection of nightmares." - Kealan Patrick Burke, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of The Turtle Boy, Kin, and Sour Candy

"Jonathan Winn draws his narrative around you like a velvet noose. In a heartbeat, the warm embrace of his lyrical prose gives way to deadly tension, and you're left gasping for breath." - Doug Murano, co-editor of the Shadows Over Main Street series and Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories.

Eidolan Avenue: The First Feast is my first reading experience with author, Jonathan Winn, but it won't be my last.
The structure of his five novellas is similar to the structure of Thomas Disch's 334, a collection of stories of the inhabitants of an apartment building in a future NYC, 334. Like Disch the strength of Winn's writing is the excellent characterization-the unusual inhabitants of those five apartments are the stories. Put a magnet on a note with Jonathan Winn's name underlined on the fridge, then watch for his byline. Recommended. - Gene O'Neill, THE CAL WILD CHRONICLES, THE HITCHHIKING EFFECT, AT THE LAZY K

Join our launch party over here (free books!): https://www.facebook.com/events/482080498661673/


----------



## Adomwrites (Nov 2, 2015)

I will be releasing the final book in the *DARKNESS SERIES* this year.

vvvvvvvv


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome! I'm planning on publishing the sixth and final book in my *Mutation Z* series (working title *Mutation Z: Desperate Measures*) in February. I'll also be publishing a boxed set of all six books at that time. *Update on 4/3/16:* All six books in this series are now published, along with two boxed sets that contain three books each.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

The first of my apocalyptic series, Dead Ascent, was released yesterday. It's doing pretty well so far! Just finished the outline of book two, hope to have it turned in before April..._hope_ to.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm releasing DEPARTURE, book three of my Strandville series in summer 2016.










Book one is free for all e-readers (CURE in my signature).

I have a GR page set up: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25624307-departure

I'd love to have either book listed. Thanks so much for the opportunity.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

TheBehrg said:


> Craig DiLouie's "Suffer the Children" was one of my favorite reads this year.


Oh, mine too! AMAZING! That one and How to Successfully Kidnap Strangers by Max Booth III were my top two.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today:

Brand new release from Crystal Lake Publishing and up-and-coming author Patrick Rutigliano: WIND CHILL. This chilling novella (with several short stories) is available at a special 99c price for the eBook. This special will last for the first 150 eBook copies only.

Patrick Rutigliano's "Wind Chill" is a nice blend of old world meets new when an ancient myth comes to life for a modern doomsday prepper. Come for the title story and stay for more of Rutigliano's bleak short pieces. This is a good little bundle of terror in one sick package. --Mercedes M. Yardley, author of Little Dead Red.

Face the chill right now in paperback or Kindle format (including KU): http://getbook.at/AmazonChill

Or trudge on over to our website for more info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/wind-chill.php


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out next Friday:

Pre-order two Mercedes M. Yardley titles now at a special 99c launch price each - released by Crystal Lake Publishing on the 4th of March.

Pretty Little Dead Girls: A Novel of Murder and Whimsy. Bryony Adams is destined to be murdered, but fortunately Fate has terrible marksmanship. In order to survive, she must run as far and as fast as she can. After arriving in Seattle, Bryony befriends a tortured musician, a market fish-thrower, and a starry-eyed hero who is secretly a serial killer bent on fulfilling Bryony's dark destiny. Includes "Oliver Bloom" by Ryan Johnson, a short story featuring characters from Pretty Little Dead Girls. Can Bryony survive her destiny?: http://getbook.at/PrettyAmazon

Apocalyptic Montessa and Nuclear Lulu: A Tale of Atomic Love. Streetwise Romeo and Juliet meets Stephen King's Firestarter. HER MAMA ALWAYS SAID SHE WAS SPECIAL. HIS DADDY CALLED HIM A DEMON. BUT EVEN MONSTERS CAN FALL IN LOVE. Montessa Tovar is walking home alone when she is abducted by Lu, a serial killer with unusual talents and a grudge against the world. But in time, the victim becomes the executioner as 'Aplocalyptic' Montessa and her doomed 'Nuclear' Lulu crisscross the country in a bloody firestorm of revenge. Can their souls coincide and endure?: http://getbook.at/ApocalypticAmazon


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Awesome! I'm planning on publishing the sixth and final book in my *Mutation Z* series (working title *Mutation Z: Desperate Measures*) in February. I'll also be publishing a boxed set of all six books at that time.


I've now published the sixth and final book in my *Mutation Z* series:
http://www.amazon.com/Mutation-Desperate-Measures-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B01BM30Q2K/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

And I've also published all the books in the series in two boxed sets:
*Mutation Z Series, Books 1-3 Boxed Set*: http://www.amazon.com/Mutation-Books-1-3-Zombies-Protecting-ebook/dp/B018V6GHBK/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
and
*Mutation Z Series, Books 4-6 Boxed Set*: http://www.amazon.com/Mutation-Books-4-6-Overhead-Desperate-ebook/dp/B01BQ459LI/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## blancheking (Oct 15, 2015)

going to try to finish Nuts by the end of next week and have it ready in another


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I expect to have a psychological horror novel, _In the Season of Poison,_ ready for Kindling by the end of March so I can add it to Corey Popp's mid-April horror promo.

Mod to add: Managed to publish on March 23, a bit ahead of schedule, so the book can be ready to go free on Corey's horror promo April 22-23!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming this Friday - not your normal horror story, though:

Pretty Little Dead Girls: A Novel of Murder and Whimsy

"Run, Star Girl."

Bryony Adams is destined to be murdered, but fortunately Fate has terrible marksmanship. In order to survive, she must run as far and as fast as she can. After arriving in Seattle, Bryony befriends a tortured musician, a market fish-thrower, and a starry-eyed hero who is secretly a serial killer bent on fulfilling Bryony's dark destiny.

Mercedes M. Yardley's Pretty Little Dead Girls: A Novel of Murder and Whimsy is a dark, lovely fairy tale with lyrical language and a high body count, and features a cover by Hugo award-winner Galen Dara.

Includes "Oliver Bloom" by Ryan Johnson, a short story featuring characters from Pretty Little Dead Girls.

Pre-order now: http://getbook.at/PrettyAmazon


----------



## barryjhutchison (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey, another Barry. Hello!

I've got an apocalyptic horror serial called THE BUG publishing from the end of March. I've put together a little trailer for it (although this isn't the final cut, so please don't share yet).

https://youtu.be/bfUX69_km4I


----------



## RBK (Nov 28, 2014)

Final Infection Z book at the end of March. It's been quite a journey...


----------



## astobermory (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello! I've got a novella coming out March 25th - 

The Keeper of the Void

Jonas Groller can't leave town, every escape attempt is thwarted. He is tired of his grisly task - his weekly duty on which Long Maw's prosperity depends. How long can he keep it up? 

It's about 80% done, hope to be done with the first draft in a couple of days!

Great to see new horror titles coming out! Cheers!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today:

TALES FROM THE LAKE VOL.2 out now from Crystal Lake Publishing:
If you came here to read short stories about tranquil lakes, run to the nearest exit. Run as far away as you can from Ramsey Campbell, Jack Ketchum, Edward Lee, and our array of international voices: Lisa Morton, Tim Lebbon, Richard Chizmar, Jim Goforth, Ben Eads, Jan Edwards, Hal Bodner, Raven Dane, Rocky Alexander, Glen Johnson, Mark West, and Aaron Dries.

Tales from The Lake volume two also includes the three winners from Crystal Lake Publishing's Tales from The Lake Horror Writing Competition:
1st: Descending by John Whalen
2nd: Forever Dark by Jonathan Winn
3rd: Ripperscape by Vincenzo Bilof

Dive on in. The water's...just right: http://getbook.at/AmazonTales2
Check out our website for more info: http://www.crystallakepub.com/tales-from-the-lake-vol2.php
We even have a Pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.com/crystallakepub/tales-from-the-lake-vol2/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today:

Devourer of Souls by Kevin Lucia.

Welcome back to Clifton Heights.

In Kevin Lucia's latest installment of his growing Clifton Heights mythos, Sheriff Chris Baker and Father Ward meet for a Saturday morning breakfast at The Skylark Dinner to once again commiserate over the weird and terrifying secrets surrounding their town. Sheriff Baker shares with Father Ward the story of a journal discovered in the ruins of what was once an elaborate koi pond and flower garden, which regales a tale of regret, buried pain, and unfulfilled debt. Father Ward reveals the story of a tortured man from the nearby town of Tahawus, who visited his confessional seeking solace from a cosmic horror he can never outrun.

"Sophan" - Jake Burns has always been a bit...off. Rude, awkward, sometimes brutish, he's tolerated by Nate Slocum and his friends because he hits a mean line drive, and because they all know but don't discuss the abuse he faces at the hands of his troubled father, a Vietnam veteran consumed by his demons. But Jake is suffering something far worse than domestic abuse, and when Nate discovers what, he faces an impossible choice: help Jake and put himself in the path of evil, or abandon him, only to damn himself in the process.

"The Man in Yellow" - Stuart Michael Evans has suffered from cerebral palsy all his life, but he's made due. Sure, his preacher dad is always yammering about "the healing grace of God" and "God's will," saying all he needs is faith and someday he'll be healed, but Stuart mostly ignores him. Life isn't perfect, but it isn't awful either, so Stuart figures he doesn't need God to heal him, or do anything, for that matter. Everything changes, however, when a renowned faith healer - Reverend Alistair McIlvian - pays a visit to Tahawus' annual Summer Vacation Bible School. Revival sweeps the town as Reverend McIlvian's healing touch makes believers out of everyone. But where do these powers come from? God, or something...else?

Grab it now: http://getbook.at/AmazonSouls


----------



## JamesOsiris (Mar 23, 2014)

I've got a series I'm working on: my first, which is an Occult Horror/Supernatural Thriller series about a Russian 'hitmage' and his shenanigans as he discovers, is tempted by, and then tries to avert a Great Evil (dun dunn).

I finished the covers for the first two books a couple days ago:


----------



## bskelhorn (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking like there are some killer titles coming out - well done guys.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Tribulations by Richard Thomas on the 15th of April.

In the third short story collection by Richard Thomas, Tribulations, the stories cover a wide range of dark fiction—from fantasy, science fiction and horror, to magical realism, neo-noir, and transgressive fiction. The common thread that weaves these tragic tales together is suffering and sorrow, and the ways we emerge from such heartbreak stronger, more appreciative of what we have left—a spark of hope enough to guide us though the valley of death. Fireflies and wolves, ghosts and golems, tentacled beasts and demonic spirits—these psychological thrillers will hypnotize you as they slide the blade between your ribs, up close and personal, whispering in your ear as you gasp and pull them closer. Tribulations includes 25 short stories—including two that were long-listed for Best Horror of the Year. There are also five original full-page illustrations by Luke Spooner.

“Richard Thomas is on the cutting edge of neo-noir fiction and I dare anyone to say different. Tribulations is his best yet: elegantly twisted, superbly creepy, and dripping darkness. This is required reading for anyone into the shadow side of literature.” – Brent R. Oliver, Dread Central


----------



## TheBehrg (Sep 18, 2015)

Pushed another baby out the door this week with the second book in my Creation Series, about a 'god-like' being starting the 7 days of the Creation over again, but in a much more twisted fashion. Too early to see if she'll learn to crawl, walk, or run, but here's hoping.


----------



## Nick Younker (Apr 13, 2016)

Recently pubbed "Land of the Hoosier Dawn.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D47VTXW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B01D47VTXW&linkCode=as2&tag=fogstjamispre-20&linkId=7ZEOTWSHJA5T3M55


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Publishing this beauty today:

It's launch day! Grab a 99c Kindle copy of William Gorman's BLACKWATER VAL right now before the price goes up to $4.99. This Supernatural Suspense Thriller / Horror novel is available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited, as well.

"Behold the Blackwater Val, a riverside hamlet of healing and of retribution, a setting filled with dark secrets, mysticism, ghosts, and malevolent terrors. Behold Blackwater Val, William Gorman's debut novel that captures all this valley's chills and wonders in a wide-sweeping arc, which is as vast as the depth of ill-ease it plumbs."-Eric J. Guignard, winner of the Bram Stoker Award and finalist for the International Thriller Writers Award

"Blackwater Val is a contemporary horror novel that pays homage to the best work by the masters of the genre. The novel is rich in characterization, plot development, and the action is explosive. With one of the best endings in a horror novel that I've read in ages, Blackwater Val has leapt to the top spot in my favorite reads in 2016." - Tony Tremblay, Horror World

"It's hard to believe BLACKWATER VAL is William Gorman's first published novel. It is written with a sure hand, clear prose, palpable emotion, and pitch-perfect suspense. The life of a small town is created beautifully, and the characters diverse and intriguing. Reverend Julian is a truly nasty villain, and the finale at Jasper Park is thrilling. Crystal Lake Publishing has another winner on their hands here." - Mark Allan Gunnells, author of FLOWERS IN A DUMPSTER and FORT

So come on down to the Val. They're waiting for you: http://getbook.at/BlackVal


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

My kindle Scout novel is coming out in August at the latest (tentatively the 15th) depending on whether or not Amazon wants to be a part of the launch!

Raven's Peak


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today at a 99c special price!

THE FINAL CUT by Jasper Bark (author of the unforgettable STUCK ON YOU): http://getbook.at/FinalCut - available in paperback, Kindle, and Kindle Unlimited.

Some stories capture the imagination, others will be the death of you.

The Final Cut is a genre busting mash up of crime, horror and urban fantasy. An imaginative and thought provoking tale that explores our need to watch and make horror fiction, examining not just the medium, but the purpose of storytelling itself. Taking in everything from ancient myth, to modern atrocity, this novel will entrance, mystify and appall you in equal measures, haunting you long after you've reached the very last line.
In an East London lock up, two film makers, Jimmy and Sam, are duct taped to chairs and forced to watch a snuff film by Ashkan, a loan shark to whom they owe a lot of money. If they don't pay up, they'll be starring in the next one. Before the film reaches its end, Ashkan and all his men are slaughtered by unknown assailants. Only Jimmy and Sam survive the massacre, leaving them with the sole copy of the snuff film.

The film makers decide to build their next movie around the brutal film. While auditioning actors, they stumble upon Melissa, an enigmatic actress who seems perfect for the leading role, not least because she's the spitting image of the snuff film's main victim. Neither the film, nor Melissa, are entirely what they seem however. Jimmy and Sam find themselves pulled into a paranormal mystery that leads them through the shadowy streets of the city beneath the city and sees them re-enacting an ancient Mesopotamian myth cycle. As they play out the roles of long forgotten gods and goddesses, they're drawn into the subtle web of a deadly heresy that stretches from the beginnings of civilization to the end of the world as we know it.

"A dark, twisted journey into the indie horror film underworld... and the true underworld that dwells beneath. Every story needs an ending!" - Jack Thomas Smith, Writer & Director of DISORDER and INFLICTION

"Be warned, after reading The Final Cut you'll believe stories can kill." - Aaron Sterns, co-writer Wolf Creek 2, Wolf Creek: Origin​
http://getbook.at/FinalCut


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

'Apocalypse Hill', first part of a three part miniseries, publishes June 27th.


----------



## Norman Prentiss (Mar 12, 2016)

My queer road-trip horror/fantasy novel will be released on May 31 by Kindle Press (currently on pre-orders @ Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EG5NGPA)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today!

Jasper Bark presents RUN TO GROUND - available in Kindle (99c) and Kindle Unlimited (free). Paperback out later this weekend ($10.99).

"And just when you think you have read it all, along comes horror's very own rapscallion Jasper Bark with a novella that will have you squirming with uncomfortable glee, as you reach for the sick bucket." - Jim Mcleod, Ginger Nuts of Horror

Come and get it: http://getbook.at/Run


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming June 24th:

What is beautiful horror?

Awe meets ache.

Terror becomes transcendence.

Regret gives way to rebirth.

This is *Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories*, an anthology of dark fiction that explores the beauty at the very heart of darkness. Featuring horror's most celebrated voices, as well as a number of exciting, new talents, including:

Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, Ramsey Campbell, Paul Tremblay, John F.D. Taff, Lisa Mannetti, Damien Angelica Walters, Josh Malerman, Christopher Coake, Mercedes M. Yardley, Brian Kirk, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Amanda Gowin, Richard Thomas, Maria Alexander and Kevin Lucia.

With a foreword from Cemetery Dance magazine founder Richard Chizmar.


----------



## bberntson (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm actually working on a book called Sanitarium.  Traditional horror with a tinge of the supernatural, but I have no release date.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Matthew Stott said:


> 'Apocalypse Hill', first part of a three part miniseries, publishes June 27th.


Nice. That cover is outstanding.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Today's the day. 

GUTTED: BEAUTIFUL HORROR STORIES - an anthology of dark fiction that explores the beauty at the very heart of darkness. Featuring horror's most celebrated voices, as well as a number of exciting new talents: Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, Ramsey Campbell, Paul Tremblay, John F.D. Taff, Lisa Mannetti, Damien Angelica Walters, Josh Malerman, Christopher Coake, Mercedes M. Yardley, Brian Kirk, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Amanda Gowin, Richard Thomas, Maria Alexander and Kevin Lucia.

What is beautiful horror? Awe meets ache. Terror becomes transcendence. Regret gives way to rebirth: http://getbook.at/Gutted

Edited by Doug Murano and D. Alexander Ward. With a foreword from Cemetery Dance magazine founder Richard Chizmar. Interior artwork by Luke Spooner. Cover artwork by Caitlin Hackett.

"Truly one of the best anthologies I have ever read." - Paula Limbaugh, Horror Novel Reviews

"As the title says, Gutted really is a collection of Beautiful Horror Stories that isn't afraid to look for light in the strangest of places, even as it embraces the appeal of the darkness." - Bob R Milne, Beauty in Ruins

"It's a book for readers who love language as much as story, who understand that horror can be beautiful, ecstatic and revelatory as well as down-right scary." - James Everington​


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, my book is now OUT! First book in my sig down there if anyone fancies checking it out.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Converting to paperback In the Season of Poison: A Novel of Dream, Delusion and Terror as my first effort on CreateSpace, and being driven mad by all the formatting tech issues. I'd rather face Grendel than format another book.  If I survive, I'll publish next week.


----------



## bskelhorn (Aug 13, 2013)

ok I admit I missed some of the posts to this tread, but boy are there some killer titles coming out. 

Anyone up for an interview to coincide with their releases?


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

bskelhorn said:


> ok I admit I missed some of the posts to this tread, but boy are there some killer titles coming out.
> 
> Anyone up for an interview to coincide with their releases?


Happy to be interviewed if you're looking.


----------



## bskelhorn (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds good Matthew, can you send over an email to [email protected] and I will get the questions over to you soon.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

bskelhorn said:


> Sounds good Matthew, can you send over an email to [email protected] and I will get the questions over to you soon.


Cool!


----------



## egcamby (Aug 20, 2014)

I just released a novelette (short story), Over the River and Through the Woods.  Link is in my siggy.   It's supposed to be permafree so hopefully Amazon price matches soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out today:

It's launch day over at Crystal Lake Publishing.

You can get our latest release for only 99c/99p on Kindle - limited to the first 100 sales. Available in paperback and Kindle Unlimited, as well: http://getbook.at/SarahK

Meet Sarah Killian, a foul-mouthed, mean-spirited, serial killer (for hire!). This thirty year-old single woman might kill for a living, but don't call her an 'assassin.' You'll never hear the end of it.

In this Crime Fiction / Thriller novel with a twisted sense of humor, Sarah works for T.H.E.M. (Trusted Hierarchy of Everyday Murderers), and you'll be surprised to learn who her biggest clients are. Conspiracy theories, anyone?

So if you're looking for a strong female lead that doesn't care what you think, in a book similar to the best of Dean Koontz and J.A. Konrath (with a bunch of Jack the Ripper), then look no further than Sarah Killian - Serial Killer (For Hire)

Come meet Sarah. Just remember, she hates everyone: http://getbook.at/SarahK
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/SarahKillianSKForHire/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming August 26th: _*Tales from The Lake Vol.3*_

Dive into the deep end of the lake with 19 tales of terror, selected by Monique Snyman.

Tales from the Lake Vol. 3 features ghosts, monsters, assassins, alternate dimensions, creatures from the deepest depths and the darkest parts of the universe.

Join "Maybelle" by Mere Joyce in a world where books become real enough to cause both pleasure and pain. Avoid the sounds of "The Cruel" by Harper Hull, lest you want to come to a terrifying end. Travel across the world to see what terrors lurk in an abandoned hospital with "Hush" by Sergio Pereira.

This non-themed horror anthology is filled with suspenseful stories, terrifying thrillers, tragic tales, mystifying mysteries, and memorable adventures that will leave you wanting more. Let these modern urban legends prickle your imagination, share it around a campfire, and revel in the magic of Crystal Lake's exceptional authors.

The Owl Builder by D. Morgan Ballmer 
Tragedy Park by Chris Pearce 
Enclosures by Sumiko Saulson Woe
Violent Water by Lily Childs 
The Cruel by Harper Hull 
Red Scream with Little Smile by Paul Edmonds 
Maybelle by Meredith Cleversey writing as Mere Joyce 
Rodent in the Red Room by Matt Hayward 
The Deeper I Go The Deeper I Fear by Natalie Carroll 
The Pigmalion Pigs by Mark Allan Gunnells 
Chemical Oasis by Tommy B. Smith 
Hush by Sergio Pereira
The Reaper's Fire by Kenneth W. Cain 
Effigy by Kate Jonez 
Scents of Fear by Steve Jenner 
The Bet by Amy Grech 
A Hand from the Depths by Dave-Brendon de Burgh 
The Monster of Biscayne Bay by Roxanne Dent 
The Song at the Edge of the Unfinished Road by Patrick Bates

Foreword by the editor, Monique Snyman.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Pre-order link: http://getbook.at/Lake3


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a new short story coming out on the 6th of September, and a new novel on the 20th

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KKOBKRC

https://www.LincolnCole.net/ravens-peak


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Forgot to mention this one:










New non-fiction release from Crystal Lake Publishing:

WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.4 - Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best.

This is Writers On Writing - An Author's Guide, where your favorite authors share their secrets in the ultimate guide to becoming and being an author.

Blunt Force Trauma: How to Write Killer Poetry by Stephanie M. Wytovich
Happy Little Trees by Michael Knost
In Lieu of Patience Bring Diversity by Kenneth W. Cain
Networking is Scary, but Essential by Doug Murano
Are You In The Mood? by Sheldon Higdon
What if Every Novel is a Horror Novel? by Steve Diamond
Description: You Can't Win so Why Play by Patrick Freivald
Long Night's Journey Into...This? A First-Time Novelist's Odyssey by William Gorman
I Am Setting by J.S. Breukelaar
Finding Your Voice by Lynda E. Rucker

Are you ready to unleash the author in you?

Amazon.com: http://amzn.to/2eO5duj
Amazon.co.uk: http://amzn.to/2eieveA

In case you missed the others:
http://www.crystallakepub.com/series/writers-on-writing/


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

My new novel is going to my editor in a few days, and my artist is hard at work dreaming up something suitable for the cover. I'm hoping to have it out in late Nov / early Dec. It's a sci-horror story about - well, wait and see...


----------



## xbriannova (Sep 23, 2016)

I debuted with _The Keeper of Pulau Purba_ in the middle of Halloween month.

My launch is a rockier ride than anticipated. Guess rubbish like that happens when you're inexperienced and rushing to meet a deadline.

It's still getting edited after launch. Excuse the mess.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming December 2nd from Aaron Dries, Mark Allan Gunnells, and Crystal Lake Publishing.










"WHERE THE DEAD GO TO DIE is one of the best books I've ever read-and this is coming from a jaded horror fan who tends to avoid books about the 'Z' word like the plague (if you'll pardon the expression)! Dries and Gunnells have written a timely tale of the living dead that is not only horrifying, but heartbreaking on so many levels. If this one doesn't leave you in tears, you must be among the infected already. Bring on the Crowners . . . . " - James Newman (author of ODD MAN OUT, ANIMOSITY, and UGLY AS SIN)

Cover by Ben Baldwin. Interior artwork by Aaron Dries.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Not really a horror book, but definitely by horror authors:

Crystal Lake Publishing's WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.1 - 4 OMNIBUS is now available at a special 99c pre-order price (will also be in paperback for the very first time). If you hurry, you can get another Crystal Lake non-fiction eBook for free.

We have a limited-time offer to the first 200 buyers. Not only will the eBook cost 99c (before going up to $4.99), but you'll also receive a free Mobi or ePub copy of Crystal Lake's Bram Stoker nominated HORROR 201: THE SILVER SCREAM VOL.1. All you have to do is click on the exclusive content banner link inside the eBook.

Take note, the exclusive WRITERS ON WRITING content page will still be there for future buyers, but the free HORROR 201 copies will not.

Other exclusive content include:
-Links to videos
-Essays by authors
-Interviews with authors
-Free eBooks by some of the authors
-Some hilarious videos by WoW contributors

Ready to unleash the author in you?
The Infrastructure of the Gods by Brian Hodge
The Writer's Purgatory by Monique Snyman
Why Rejection is Still Important by Kevin Lucia
Real Writers Steal Time by Mercedes M. Yardley
What Right Do I Have to Write by Jasper Bark
Go Pace Yourself by Jack Ketchum
A Little Infusion of Magic by Dave-Brendon de Burgh
Confronting Your Fears in Fiction by Todd Keisling
Once More with Feeling by Tim Waggoner
Embracing Your Inner [crap]ness by James Everington
The Forgotten Art of Short Story by Mark Allan Gunnells
Adventures in Teaching Creative Writing by Lucy A. Snyder
Submit (to psychology) for Acceptance by Daniel I. Russell
Character Building by Theresa Derwin
Heroes and Villains by Paul Kane
Do Your Worst by Jonathan Winn
Creating Effective Characters by Hal Bodner
Fictional Emotions; Emotional Fictions by James Everington
Home Sweet Home by Ben Eads
You by Kealan Patrick Burke
The art of becoming a book reviewer by Nerine Dorman
Treating Fiction like a Relationship by Jonathan Janz
How to Write Killer Poetry by Stephanie M. Wytovich
Happy Little Trees by Michael Knost
In Lieu of Patience Bring Diversity by Kenneth W. Cain
Networking is Scary, but Essential by Doug Murano
Are You In The Mood? by Sheldon Higdon
What if Every Novel is a Horror Novel? by Steve Diamond
Description by Patrick Freivald
A First-Time Novelist's Odyssey by William Gorman
I Am Setting by J.S. Breukelaar
Finding Your Voice by Lynda E. Rucker










Learn the craft of writing from those who know it best:
http://getbook.at/WoW
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33115082-writers-on-writing-vol-1---4-omnibus
Enter our paperback giveaway: http://www.crystallakepub.com/?post_type=ks_giveaway&p=1489&preview=true


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

My new collection of horror stories came out October 13, but I forgot to mention it here.



Ghosts, vampires, demons, serial killers, and other deadly denizens of the dark haunt this collection of chilling short stories by horror master Harvey Click.
•An unhappy and unloved boy summons a substitute mother-with sharp teeth.
•Two teenage boys learn it's better to leave a spooky abandoned house alone.
•Can ghosts kill? Denise is about to find out the hard way.
•When her creative writing teacher offers to teach Kathy how to write a horror story, she finds herself trapped inside one.
•A man discovers he may be a killer, though he can't remember the murders.
•A man with a terrible past, a wizard from the dark side of the moon, and a pitchfork perform a dark drama of murder and madness.
•A time traveler attempts to bring his dead fiancée back to life.
•Many people wish to be ageless, but what happens when an immortal woman begins to lose her mind?
•An artist literally draws a dead woman out of her grave.
•An elderly woman seeks to recover her forgotten past, but some things are better left forgotten.
•A petty swindler tries to buy good luck but ends up with the sort of luck nobody would want.
•And finally, a brief fable about a box of very sharp silence.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming this Friday:










TAKE OFF YOUR MASK!

The Yellow Kings go on tour this February 3rd - pre-order now for only 99c (price goes up after 1st 100 sales): http://getbook.at/TheYellowKing

Thirty years ago, a progressive rock band called The Yellow Kings began recording what would become their first and final album. Titled "The Final Reconciliation," the album was expected to usher in a new renaissance of heavy metal, but it was shelved following a tragic concert that left all but one dead.
The sole survivor of that horrific incident was the band's lead guitarist, Aidan Cross, who's kept silent about the circumstances leading up to that ill-fated performance--until now.
For the first time since the tragedy, Aidan has granted an exclusive interview to finally put rumors to rest and address a question that has haunted the music industry for decades: What happened to The Yellow Kings?
The answer will terrify you.
Inspired by The King in Yellow mythos first established by Robert W. Chambers, and reminiscent of cosmic horror by H. P. Lovecraft, Laird Barron, and John Langan, comes The Final Reconciliation--a chilling tale of regret, the occult, and heavy metal by Todd Keisling.

Proudly brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths

Find out more (and sign up for exclusive content directly from the author): http://www.crystallakepub.com/the-final-reconciliation/

Or you can just go straight to Amazon: http://getbook.at/TheYellowKing

It's even on Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33958141-the-final-reconciliation


----------



## Patricia KC (Sep 20, 2016)

Joe Mynhardt said:


> The Yellow Kings go on tour this February 3rd - pre-order now for only 99c (price goes up after 1st 100 sales): http://getbook.at/TheYellowKing


I've been reading reviews of this and am looking forward to reading the book!

My debut novel, _The Ceiling Man_, was released last week. (Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSSLBIX
, Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33825471-the-ceiling-man
)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

And a Science Fiction Horror collection this Friday:

The Mutant Rain Forest is nature's revenge upon man's despoliation.










Robert Frazier and Bruce Boston, SFPA's first two Grandmaster Poets, created and began exploring the Mutant Rain Forest in the late 1980s with both collaborative and solo works.
Since that time, stories and/or poems set in the Mutant Rain Forest have appeared in Omni, Asimov's SF Magazine, Amazing Stories, Weird Tales, Daily Science Fiction, Strange Horizons, Year's Best Fantasy and Horror (St. Martin's), Year's Best Horror (DAW), The Rhysling Anthology, and many other publications.

In the mutant rain forest it's adapt or be redacted.

Their collaborative poem "Return to the Mutant Rain Forest" received first place in the 2006 Locus Poll for All-Time Favorite Science Fiction, Fantasy, or Horror Poem. Visions of the Mutant Rain Forest collects the best stories and poems from this world: two novelettes, four short stories, two flash fictions (nearly 40,000 words of fiction), and 38 poems, including two stories and five poems appearing here for the first time.

Maggot to fly. Tadpole to poison frog. Man to abomination.

Includes the following short stories:
•	Cruising Through Blueland
•	Holos at an Exhibition of the Mutant Rain Forest
•	The Tale Within
•	A Trader on the Border of the Mutant Rain Forest
•	Going Green in the Mutant Rain Forest
•	Descent into Eden
•	Aerial Reconnaissance of a Conflagration...
•	Surrounded by the Mutant Rain Forest
•	And a lot of poems!

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths

Amazon: http://getbook.at/RainForest
Website: http://www.crystallakepub.com/vision-of-the-mutant-rain-forest/
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34178645-visions-of-the-mutant-rain-forest


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Any YA Horror fans here?

Out this Friday:










Beatrice Beecham's Cryptic Crypt - A Supernatural Adventure/Mystery Novel

The fate of the world rests in the hands of four dysfunctional teenagers and a bunch of oddball adults. What could possibly go wrong?

This supernatural / adventure / mystery novel is perfect for fans of The Hardy Boys, Nancy Drew, The Three Investigators, Goonies, Monster Club, Lost Boys, and Miss Peregrine. It might be a YA book perfect for ages 13 and older, but it's a fun read no matter what age you are.

Dorsal Finn is a sleepy coastal town facing the gleaming Atlantic Ocean. It is a town with quaint customs and inhabited by people who are as welcoming as they are weird. It is also a place where long lost tombs hide long held secrets.

Because beneath Dorsal Finn lies The Dark Heart, an ancient and malevolent entity determined to be free of its eternal prison. It has lured allies to the town, people with corrupt agendas determined to resurrect the greatest evil history has ever known, and in doing so release The Dark Heart upon an unsuspecting world.

What could possibly go wrong?

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths

Pre-order now on Amazon: http://getbook.at/Crypt
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34426434-beatrice-beecham-s-cryptic-crypt


----------



## bskelhorn (Aug 13, 2013)

Some interesting titles coming out soon - keep up the great work guys.


----------



## Guy Riessen (Mar 27, 2016)

bskelhorn said:


> Some interesting titles coming out soon - keep up the great work guys.


I hadn't even seen this thread before  I just released my first "wide" story through Pronoun, Fruiting Bodies. I have to admit, I do like the 70% royalties from Amazon through Pronoun, even though the short story is only $0.99. I also released Death in the Sunset and The Hunger last month.










I'm rolling several of my short story sales from mags and anthologies last year onto amazon, as the rights return to me, while I finish up my first novel. 
I'm using Fruiting Bodies to test Instafreebie for list building: https://www.instafreebie.com/free/RHpAF


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow:










"Family and small town desires and secrets simmer in J. S. Breukelaar's melancholy and affecting mix of literary, noir, and horror by the lake. ALETHEIA is a compelling 21st century ghost story. Don't lose your Gila monster!" - Paul Tremblay, author of A Head Full of Ghosts and Disappearance at Devil's Rock.

"Sometimes the monster lurks within us, and sometimes it prowls the world we inhabit, made flesh. Both reside in this unsettling, moving, and haunting story about family, loss, and the dark shadows that loom at the edge of our perception." - Richard Thomas, author of Breaker and Tribulations

"In Aletheia by JS Breukelaar the prodigal children of a strange lake come home, their return dredging up old enmities and reopening barely healed wounds. Breukelaar's prose is as warm as blood and sharp as a scalpel, and even the smallest moment is made miraculous. By turns unsettling, terrifying, and uplifting, Aletheia is a stunning examination of the intersections between memory, love, life and death." - Angela Slatter, World Fantasy Award-winning author of The Bitterwood Bible and Other Recountings


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Just out (finally!):



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XHJQ8Y2



> Dead men tell no tales - until you wake them up...
> 
> The Russian president's term in office is almost up, and his presumptive successor is a double-agent, backed by the intelligence agencies of the West. FSB Colonel Arkady Andreyushkin has been tasked with uncovering the conspiracy, but finds only dead bodies in the traitor's wake.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

The Strange Case at Misty Ridge is available for pre-order, with an April 19th, release date.










"The dead are never still, they exist just beyond the corners of our eye, in the barren wasteland beyond our own phantasmagoria, and we, for the most part, remain oblivious to their plight.

"When a young woman turns up at Jack Keswick's door, claiming her home is infested with troublesome spirits, his investigation leads to a haunted cottage, the restless dead, and the revelation of a maleficent force that will forever change his perception of reality."
https://www.amazon.com/Strange-Case-Misty-Ridge-ebook/dp/B06XRHG64G
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Strange-Case-Misty-Ridge-ebook/dp/B06XRHG64G


----------



## Nicholas Wynne (Mar 18, 2017)

What a wonderful selection of books 

My first novel came out in January. Spencer: A Symphony of Horror

"Come and step into the Italian, hand-crafted shoes of Spencer Feckley if you dare and travel deep into the belly of a vast, voracious beast brimming with black magick, secret societies and bloody rituals; an inverted world where reality clashes with mythology, fact blends with fiction and bloodthirsty beasts akin to that dreaded deathbird Nosferatu run rampant without punishment or reprisal . . . "



Spencer: A Symphony of Horror


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday:

Some things should never be bred...

Barry Ocason, extreme sportsman and outdoor travel writer, seeks answers to why an individual known only as the elephant man is terrorizing his family. Barry and his daughter Kristen, who survived a twin sister taken from the family at a young age, travel from Juneau, Alaska to the sinister Spider Festival in Rio Tabo, Brazil, where the puzzle begins to come together.










Amid tribulation, death, madness, and institutionalization, a document emerges describing a scientist's bloody bid to breed a theoretical 'third twin,' which is believed to have the potential, through its connection with its siblings, to bridge the gulf between life and afterlife. The godlike creature that soon emerges turns out to be Barry's own offspring, and she has dark plans for the world of her conception that neither her father nor any other mortal can stop.

Pre-order now for only 99c: http://getbook.at/ThirdTwin


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Forgot to mention this one. It's out today: http://getbook.at/TwiceUpon


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday at a 99c launch price:


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

The biggest and most anticipated anthology release of the year is out THIS FRIDAY!

I'm talking Clive Barker, Neil Gaiman, John Langan, Ramsey Campbell, Lisa Morton, Brian Kirk, Hal Bodner, Stephanie M. Wytovich, Erinn L. Kemper, John F.D. Taff, Patrick Freivald, Lucy Snyder, Brian Hodge, Kristi DeMeester, Christopher Coake, Sarah Read, and Richard Thomas. With a foreword by Josh Malerman.










Crystal Lake Publishing and Doug Murano, the Bram Stoker Award-nominated editor of GUTTED: BEAUTIFUL HORROR STORIES, are proud to present BEHOLD! ODDITIES, CURIOSITIES AND UNDEFINABLE WONDERS.

Slide into the spaces between the ordinary. Embrace the odd. Indulge your curiosity. Surrender to wonder. Witness as the finest talents of our time bring you tales of the strangeness at the edges of existence.

Special $2.99 pre-order: http://getbook.at/Behold
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33400659-behold-oddities-curiosities-and-undefinable-wonders

Check out the official YouTube trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cuTdV9XbU


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday. If you haven't tried Jasper Bark yet, you're really doing yourself an injustice.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

Nothing at all.

I gave up on horror when I found erotica outsold my horror offering in such an egregiously enormous amount that there was no question of not writing erotica (about 800 to 1).


----------



## LHTide (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello,

I'm previewing of publishing my HORROR - Origins of Red novella on October 31st, 2017, so I don't have any link that I could transmit to you, for the moment. But I want to make it available in a Preorder, so you'll have a link at least a few weeks before the publication.
Is it OK?

Thank you by advance for all your great job!


Roland
(aka Lawrence Herbert Tide)


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

REVENGE of the SPIDERS will be released on October 4. It is Horror/SF.

No link yet to Amazon until next week, but the website is: http://www.rodlittleauthor.com/

ISBN-13: 978-1976597428 
Revenge of the Spiders by Rod Little


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Northern Gorehouse is up on Amazon, publishing on 24th October- https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075RJVJM4

It's definitely at the action end of the horror spectrum, a tongue in cheek concept delivered fairly straight. Zombies seem to have fought everyone else over the last few years- why not vampires?


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

.


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

I have the Everett Exorcism and it's sequel coming out in October!


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Forgot to mention this one.

Out today:


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

The Everett Exorcism is out now! Finally available, which is super awesome!


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Halloween Screams comes out on the 30th! https://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Screams-Short-Story-Collection-ebook/dp/B075CNQXY6


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out next Friday!

WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM

THE ART OF STORYTELLING IN THE HORROR GENRE










Book one in Crystal Lake Publishing's The Dream Weaver series, Where Nightmares Come From focuses on the art of storytelling in the Horror genre, taking an idea from conception to reality--whether you prefer short stories, novels, films, or comics.

Featuring in-depth articles and interviews by Joe R. Lansdale (Hap & Leonard series), Clive Barker (Books of Blood), John Connolly (Charlie Parker series), Ramsey Campbell, Stephen King (IT), Christopher Golden (Ararat), Charlaine Harris (Midnight, Texas), Jonathan Maberry (Joe Ledger series), Kevin J. Anderson (Tales of Dune), Craig Engler (Z Nation), and many more.

The full non-fiction anthology lineup includes:
Introduction by William F. Nolan
IT'S THE STORY TELLER by Joe R. Lansdale
A-Z OF HORROR of Clive Barker
WHY HORROR? by Mark Alan Miller
PIXELATED SHADOWS by Michael Paul Gonzalez
LIKE CURSES by Ray Garton
HOW TO GET YOUR SCARE ON by S.G. Browne
STORYTELLING TECHNIQUES by Richard Thomas
HORROR IS A STATE OF MIND by Tim Waggoner
BRINGING AN IDEA TO LIFE by Mercedes M. Yardley
THE PROCESS OF A TALE by Ramsey Campbell
GREAT HORROR IS SOMETHING ALIEN by Michael Bailey
A HORRIFICALLY HAPPY MEDIUM by Taylor Grant
INTERVIEW WITH JOHN CONNOLLY by Marie O'Regan
THE STORY OF A STORY by Mort Castle
WRITING ROUNDTABLE INTERVIEW with Christopher Golden, Kevin J. Anderson, and Silvia Moreno-Garcia
HOW I SPENT MY CHILDHOOD LOOKING FOR MONSTERS AND FOUND POETRY INSTEAD by Stephanie M. Wytovich
BITS AND PIECES INTERVIEW WITH JONATHAN MABERRY by Eugene Johnson
THE REEL CREEPS by Lisa Morton
THE MONSTER SQUAD by Jess Landry
WHAT SCARES YOU by Marv Wolfman
PLAYING IN SOMEONE ELSE'S HAUNTED HOUSE by Elizabeth Massie
CREATING MAGIC FROM A BLANK PIECE OF PAPER: Del Howison interviews Tom Holland, Amber Benson, Fred Dekker, and Kevin Tenney
Z NATION: HOW SYFY'S HIT SHOW CAME TO LIFE by Craig Engler
LIFE IMITATING ART IMITATING LIFE: FILM AND ITS INFLUENCE ON REALITY by Jason V Brock
WHERE NIGHTMARES COME FROM by Paul Moore
STEPHEN KING AND RICHARD CHIZMAR DISCUSS COLLABORATING by Bev Vincent
CHARLAINE HARRIS DISCUSSES STORYTELLING by Eugene Johnson
WHAT NOW? by John Palisano

Come listen to the legends...

Cover design by Luke Spooner. Edited by Joe Mynhardt & Eugene Johnson.

Brought to you by Crystal Lake Publishing--Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Don't miss out...
Amazon: http://getbook.at/Nightmares1
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36544568-where-nightmares-come-from

Follow the Where Nightmares Come From Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/NightmareAnthology/) for regular updates, sneak peeks, links, interviews, and more. Or subscribe to the Crystal Lake newsletter: http://eepurl.com/xfuKP


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

I just released a box set of my Forget the Zombie series and am re-releasing the first three books in my Books of the Dead series, one-a-month from October through December, then releasing Books 4 & 5 in the spring.


----------



## Sebourn (Jun 18, 2016)

_Folklore_ will be available after it's rejected by Kindle Sc--

I mean, after its Scout campaign ends, one way or the other.


----------



## Guy Riessen (Mar 27, 2016)

RELEASED TODAY!!! In digital and paper formats!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in the midst of a torrid release schedule, getting out 6 books in 8 months. I have a series in mid-stream with 3 books out and 3 to go. Plus, I relaunched an old series along with publishing a box set of the series.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

This is the first Epic Fantasy novel I'm publishing, but trust me, it still has a lot of Horror in it. I wouldn't have it any other way. 










It's out this Friday.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow:

Today's top Horror and SF authors pay tribute to C.H.U.D. film in this anthology of original fiction.










C.H.U.D. is a genre defying, cult classic film featuring monsters living in the sewers below New York. The stories in this anthology expand the world created by the film and add depth to the C.H.U.D. universe like never before. From stories of apocalyptic horror and all out monster action, to tales of underground parties interrupted by uninvited guests and evening strolls that end in death, this anthology will leave you both smiling and breathless.

Relive the fear as these original stories take you beyond the movie to events that occurred before, during, and after the scenes we remember so well.

C.H.U.D. Lives! also features in-depth interviews with Andrew Bonime (producer) and Parnell Hall (screenwriter).

Relive the terror!
Lineup:
Introduction by David Drake
Interview with the late Andrew Bonime
"Dog Walker" by Robert E Waters
"The Dwellers" by Nick Cato
"The City Will Eat You Alive" by Ryan C. Thomas
"Date Night" by David Robbins
"Strange Gods" by Christopher Fulbright and Angeline Hawkes
"Lost and Found" by Greg Mitchell
"They Are C.H.U.D" by Alex Laybourne
"C.H.A.D." by Michael H. Hanson
"Samsa's Party" by Ben Fisher
"The Way to a Man's Heart" by Tim Waggoner
"Dweller Messiah" by Jason White
"That's Entertainment!" by Mort Castle
"Toxic Disposal" by David Bernstein
"Monstrous Me" by Martin Powell
"Step Ate" by Chad Lutzke
"Zero Hour" by JG Faherty
"The Deuce" by Philip C. Perron
"All at Sea" by Ross Baxter
"You Will Never Leave Harlan Alive" by Jonathan Maberry and Eugene Johnson
Interview with Parnell Hall (screenwriter) by Eric S Brown

This book is dedicated in loving memory to Andrew Bonime, the producer of the C.H.U.D. film.

Experience it: http://getbook.at/CHUD
C.H.U.D. Webcomic: https://tinyurl.com/Chudonline
Official Trailer: https://youtu.be/b0MNppas9LY
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/39327851-c-h-u-d-lives
Press release / Webpage: http://www.crystallakepub.com/chudlives/

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

This monster drops tomorrow:










Let's take a ride.

Lineup:
Introduction by Brian Keene
doungjai gam & Ed Kurtz - "Crossroads of Opportunity"
Matt Hayward - "Where the Wild Winds Blow"
Joe R. Lansdale - "Not from Detroit"
Kristi DeMeester - "A Life That is Not Mine"
Robert Ford - "Mr. Hugsy"
Lisa Kroger - "Swamp Dog"
Orrin Grey - "No Exit"
Michael Bailey - "The Long White Line"
Kelli Owen - "Jim's Meats"
Bracken MacLeod - "Back Seat"
Jess Landry - "The Heart Stops at the End of Laurel Lane"
Jonathan Janz - "Titan, Tyger"
Nick Kolakowski - "Your Pound of Flesh"
Richard Thomas - "Requital"
Damien Angelica Walters - "That Pilgrims' Hands Do Touch"
Cullen Bunn - "Outrunning the End"
Christopher Buehlman - "Motel Nine"
Rachel Autumn Deering - "Dew Upon the Wing"
Josh Malerman - "Room 4 at the Haymaker"
Rio Youers - "The Widow"

Amazon: http://getbook.at/LostHighways
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40609864-lost-highways
Webpage/press release: http://www.crystallakepub.com/losthighways/

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## A Dark Path (Aug 24, 2015)

The Lord of Always is a dark fantasy/cosmic horror novel set in the English West-Country, and it focuses primarily on events affecting Frank and Roz Tanner, a newly married couple.
The paperback was published on July 6th. The eBook is scheduled for release on August 1st, initially only through Amazon's Kindle platform, including KU. It is currently available for pre-order.










*"Can this really be the remains of an angel? And if it is, shouldn't we all tremble in anticipation of what awaits at our end?"*

For Frank and Roz Tanner, booking a honeymoon at Penhale House, set amid beautiful Cornish landscapes, should have been the perfect getaway. But the house sits on a nexus point; a gateway to demonic realms.

Amid a turbulence of twisting realities, and facing legions of fallen angels and nightmarish servitors, Frank and Roz become separated. Frank turns to a local pensioner for assistance. But the enigmatic George Smoke is a man who offers more questions than answers.

Confronted by dark gods and cosmic abominations, Frank faces a battle for his wife's soul. It seems a fight he is destined to lose... but he must succeed. _Saving Roz is the key to everything.
_
https://www.amazon.com/Lord-Always-David-Brian-ebook/dp/B07FK2FJFJ
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lord-Always-David-Brian-ebook/dp/B07FK2FJFJ


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday from Crystal Lake Publishing:










Welcome to The Show: 17 horror Stories - One legendary music venue.

We all know the old cliche: Sex, drugs and rock and roll. Now, add demons, other dimensions, monsters, revenge, human sacrifice, and a dash of the truly inexplicable. This is the story of the (fictional) San Francisco music venue, The Shantyman.

In Welcome to the Show, seventeen of today's hottest writers of horror and dark fiction come together in devilish harmony to trace The Shantyman's history from its disturbing birth through its apocalyptic encore.

Featuring stories by Brian Keene, John Skipp, Mary SanGiovanni, Robert Ford, Max Booth III, Glenn Rolfe, Matt Hayward, Bryan Smith, Matt Serafini, Kelli Owen, Jonathan Janz, Patrick Lacey, Adam Cesare, Alan M Clark, Somer Canon, Rachel Autumn Deering and Jeff Strand.

Compiled by Matt Hayward. Edited by Doug Murano.

Bring your curiosity, but leave your inhibitions at the door. The show is about to begin...

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.

Book your experience:
Amazon US: https://amzn.to/2JQMkCf
International: http://getbook.at/TheShantyman


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

After being held against their will in a house used for trafficking, three girls plan their escape.

Alex: A hardened goth-punk who's convinced she's a vampire with a penchant for blood.
Stacia: A seventeen-year-old raised by an alcoholic mother, her fellow captives the only family she's ever truly had.
Kammie: The youngest of the three - a mute who finds solace in a houseplant.

But does life outside the house offer the freedom they'd envisioned? Or is it too late, the scars too deep?










A coming-of-age tale of revenge and survival that explores a friendship and the desperate measures taken to ensure they stay united, held together by the scars that bind them.

"Chad Lutzke's The Pale White knocked the air out of me in the first paragraph. Lutzke courageously tackled an aspect of true horror with determination and astonishing sensitivity. This book not only demands to be read, but it demands to be discussed." - Mercedes M. Yardley, Bram Stoker Award-winning author of Little Dead Red.

Book your experience:
Amazon US: https://amzn.to/2NcHwxl
Amazon UK: https://amzn.to/2LLrx6e
Universal link: http://getbook.at/PaleWhite

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing - Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-order today for only 99c, before the price goes up to $3.99 on launch day: https://geni.us/OctoberNights
Also available on paperback!










This Halloween…
On a night when anything seems possible...
We dare you to spend an evening in the small town of Clifton Heights.

October nights here are long and strange, filled with both dread and transformation, and in these four shared-world tales of small-town Halloween horror, you'll encounter things both wondrous and terrifying, in equal measure:

A priest hears a ghostly confession on Halloween night which will mark him forever.
A young man is offered a supernatural chance to remake his fortune, at the risk of losing everything.
A pastor fleeing the death of his daughter comes to Clifton Heights to face his fears, but finds himself living a nightmare instead.
Two people with supernatural talents face-off with an engine of darkness and pain on Halloween night.

Four connected Halloween tales, evoking echoes of Ray Bradbury and Charles L. Grant, taking place in a town where every day is All Hallow's Eve.

Pre-order today for only 99c (paperback already available): https://geni.us/OctoberNights

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

The sequel to The Whisper Killer comes out this week. When Butterflies Scream:









New Release Sequel — Whisper Killer 2: When Butterflies Scream


Horror and Sci-fi author Rod Little's official fan site with news on his current and future fiction projects. New Books in Horror and science fiction




www.rodlittleauthor.com


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

bskelhorn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am putting together a release calendar for Horror Writers, which will be featured on Sanitarium Magazine's Compendium site.
> 
> ...


My first ever horror novel, Magnified and Sanctified, is in pre-order on Amazon. It is technically also sci-fi and is a post-apoc zombie story. It will release on December 31 and will be in Kindle Select for one cycle and will then be in wide release. Thank you.









Amazon.com: Magnified and Sanctified eBook : Core, J David: Kindle Store


Magnified and Sanctified - Kindle edition by Core, J David. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Magnified and Sanctified.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Darryl Hughes (Nov 17, 2014)

*OUT NOW! FREE OCTOBER 24TH TO 26TH AND WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED!!!*









*"...THREE KIDS INVESTIGATING A LOCAL NEIGHBORHOOD "LEGEND" DISCOVER THAT THINGS THAT GO BUMP IN THE NIGHT COME COMPLETE WITH FUR, AND CLAWS, AND FANGS IN THIS ENGAGING, ATMOSPHERIC, COMING-OF-AGE, "THE WONDER YEARS" MEETS "THE WOLFMAN" STYLE HORROR THRILLER" -- THE CREATURE FEATURE FEST BLOGSPOT

THERE IS NOTHING IN LIFE THAT CAN CAPTURE AND HOLD THE IMAGINATION OF A KID LIKE A MYSTERY YET TO BE SOLVED.*

He is the neighborhood legend who lives in every whispered warning about the dark, the shadows, and the things that go bump in the night. He is the thing nightmares were made of. The thing that parents warned their naughty children about when they'd say to them, "You'd better behave--Or else he will get you".

*He? Bodene Madison.*

If you were a kid growing up in the neighborhood you've heard all of the warnings: Don't play on the same side of the street as the Madison house. Don't play in front of the Madison house. And whatever you do, for the love of god, don't ever go into the Madison yard. Ever. Especially at night.

*Why?*

Because somewhere inside the Madison house, beyond the huge chain linked fence that surrounded it like a wall, and the yard that their vicious hulking guard dog Rommel patrolled like a finely drilled soldier, there is a cellar. And in that cellar, according to the neighborhood legend, is where cantankerous old man Ebenezer Madison imprisoned his only son Bodene after a family "curse" took hold of him. Turning him into something animal. A beast. A monster.

*A LookyLoo. Anyway, that's what they say.*

Now there is nothing in life that can capture and hold the imagination of a kid like a mystery yet to be solved. Bodene Madison is one such mystery. And after seeing some "thing" strange prowling the shadows of their neighborhood one cold moonlit night, some "thing" huge and hairy that was clearly an animal to the eye except that it walked upright like a man and defied explanation, twelve year old Jefferson Beaumont, his little sister Tazzie, and their friend Woody Wilson decide to once and for all solve the mystery of Bodene Madison.

*The LookyLoo.*

"The LookyLoo" by Darryl Hughes. A suspenseful, coming-of-age, horror mystery thriller.

*GET YOUR COPY TODAY!!!*





THE LOOKYLOO: (A suspenseful coming of age werewolf horror mystery thriller book for kids, teens, and adults) - Kindle edition by Hughes, Darryl. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


THE LOOKYLOO: (A suspenseful coming of age werewolf horror mystery thriller book for kids, teens, and adults) - Kindle edition by Hughes, Darryl. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading THE...



www.amazon.com


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out November 5th from Crystal Lake Publishing…








“Caveat: This beguiling horror primer from insider Alessandro Manzetti, will have you reaching for your wallet. Including insights from the genre’s best-known crypt-keepers, 150 Exquisite Horror Books is a must-have resource for connoisseurs of contemporary horror.” —Lee Murray, double Bram Stoker Award®-winner and author of Grotesque: Monster Stories

Compiled and edited by the Bram Stoker Award-winning author Alessandro Manzetti, this is a guide to the best 150 books of modern horror, weird, and dark fantasy fiction (single author novels, novellas, and collections of short stories) published between 1986 and 2020.

This captivating book includes publication details, reading notes and ratings for each work, as well as top-ten lists contributed by well-known writers, editors, critics, and essayists, including Joe R. Lansdale, Ramsey Campbell, John Skipp, Ellen Datlow, Stephen Jones, Linda D. Addison, Jack Bantry, David Barnett, Mort Castle, Randy Chandler, Brian Evenson, Owl Goingback, Eric J. Guignard, Paula Guran, Grady Hendrix, Kate Jonez, S.T. Joshi, Edward Lee, RC Matheson, Lisa Morton, Steve Rasnic Tem, David J. Schow, Craig Spector, Angela Yuriko Smith, Dacre Stoker, and Lucy Taylor.

This guide is an essential resource for readers and fans of 20th century horror and supernatural books, in a modern and easy-to-read format, to discover the best books of the horror genre. Come take a look at the best horror books around. Come dive into 150 books of must read horror.

Pre-order on Kindle for $4.99: https://geni.us/150Horrors (price goes up to $5.99 after the launch)
Paperback still to come.

Proudly represented by Crystal Lake Publishing – Tales from the Darkest Depths.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow!










It may be dangerous to go out in the rain…
But it may be even more dangerous to stay inside.

When it Rains is a perfect read for fans of Stephen King, Clive Barker, and Nick Cutter, or books like_ One Rainy Night_ by Richard Laymon, _Bird Box _by Josh Malerman, and _Rain_ by Joe Hill, and even movies like _Night of the Living Dead_ and _The Thing_.

Pre-order today for only $3.99 on Kindle (paperback coming soon): https://getbook.at/WhenItRains
Lots of early reviews on Goodreads: When it Rains

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Pre-order now on paperback or Kindle: The Exorcist's House - Kindle edition by Roberts, Nick, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

*This psychological thriller follows a family to their Appalachian farmhouse, where they encounter an unimaginable horror.









*
In the summer of 1994, psychologist Daniel Hill buys a rustic farmhouse nestled in the rolling hills of West Virginia.

Along with his wife and teenage daughter, the family uproots their lives in Ohio and moves south. They are initially seduced by the natural beauty of the country setting. That soon changes when they discover a hidden room in the basement with a well, boarded shut and adorned with crucifixes.

Local legends about the previous owner being an exorcist come to light, but by then, all Hell has broken loose.

This 1990s horror novel is perfect for fans of family thriller books, stories of demonic possession, exorcism fiction, the occult, or thrillers like _The Exorcist, A Head Full of Ghosts, _and _The Amityville Horror.

“I actually slapped my palm over my mouth at one point to keep myself from screaming… Chilling attack scenes and a polished plot make The Exorcist’s House a top-notch read. Possession stories never grow old for me, and I devoured this one.”—*Kendall Reviews* 

“Featuring one of the absolute best openings for a supernatural horror in recent years, Nick Roberts’ The Exorcist’s House invites readers into a story with familiar beats and rarely seen twists.”—*Leviathan Libraries*

Pre-order today: The Exorcist's House - Kindle edition by Roberts, Nick, Publishing, Crystal Lake. Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com. 
Add it on Goodreads: The Exorcist's House

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks): Crystal Lake Publishing)
_


----------



## Nicksm28 (May 16, 2016)

Sea of two Suns out now on Amazon.

When the whaling and fur trade industries dwindle, desperate men seek salvation and riches on the high seas. Isaac Isaacson writes for _The New York Messenger_, chasing a story of rumored treasure somewhere on the frozen seas past Baffin Bay. An unlikely team of old trappers, whalers and pirates begrudgingly unite as a darkness swells in their own hearts. Yet the Inuit warn of the warm winter and another darkness that the omen may beget.

Check my author page for a look inside.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Coming June 24th from Crystal Lake Publishing and Michael McCarty (paperback still to come): https://getbook.at/MoreMythmakers










Features Horror, Science Fiction and Dark Fantasy’s most influential writers and filmmakers interviewed about the art and craft of their genres.

The 25 interviews include Steve Alten, Reggie Bannister, Terry Brooks, Charles de Lint, Dennis Etchison, John Everson, Alan Dean Foster, Ray Garton, Sephera Giron, Owl Goingback, Charles Grant, Nancy Holder, Paul Kane, Ronald Kelly, Joe Lansdale, Bentley Little, Jeff Long, Jonathan Maberry, Elizabeth Massie, Larry Niven, William Stout, Jeff Strand, Harry Turtledove, J.N. Williamson, and Connie Willis.

Foreword by Gerard Houarner. Afterword by Jeffrey Thomas.

If you’re interested in books on writing, the horror genre, science fiction, famous authors, or even becoming a full time author, this book is a must-have.

_More Modern Mythmakers_ is the sequel to 2015’s _Modern Mythmakers_ by Michael McCarty, published by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Come Explore the Dark Depths: https://getbook.at/MoreMythmakers


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

*The monsters are coming…July 12th.
*
Stories of famous monsters in a new horror anthology featuring Joe R. Lansdale, F. Paul Wilson, Jonathan Maberry, Mercedes M. Yardley, Ramsey Campbell, and many others: https://geni.us/Unleashed1










Dracula, Frankenstein’s Monster, the Bride of Frankenstein, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Dr. Moreau, the Headless Horseman, the Invisible Man, the Phantom of the Opera, the Wicked Witch of the West—they're all here, in this collection of horror short stories that reimagine, subvert, and pay homage to our favorite monsters and creatures.

Written by the biggest names in the genre—including Joe R. Lansdale, F. Paul Wilson, Jonathan Maberry, Ramsey Campbell, Lisa Morton, Owl Goingback, Richard Christian Matheson, Seanan McGuire, Maurice Broaddus, Dacre Stoker, Linda D. Addison, Alessandro Manzetti, Tim Waggoner, John Palisano, Lucy A. Snyder, Gary A. Braunbeck, Rena Mason, and Monique Snyman.

And monstrously illustrated by Colton Worley and Mister Sam Shearon.

“Classic Monsters Unleashed _is to be celebrated for its diversity and ability to stay true to the monsters of its origin while featuring stories that are delightfully original._” —*Diane Donovan, Midwest Book Review*

“_A monster of an anthology… [Classic Monsters Unleashed] has something for every horror lover_.” —*Carrie Rasak, Booklist*

_“A star-studded lineup that succeeds in giving its audience a chance to fully immerse themselves in B-movie horror_.” —*Publishers Weekly*

Pre-order today: Amazon.com: Classic Monsters Unleashed (Unleashed Series Book 1) eBook : Aquilone, James, Lansdale, Joe R., Wilson, F. Paul, Maberry, Jonathan, Morton, Lisa, Campbell, Ramsey, Goingback, Owl, Matheson, Richard Christian, Stoker, Dacre, Publishing, Crystal Lake, Lisa Morton, Seanan McGuire, Maurice Broaddus , Linda D. Addison, Alessandro Manzetti, Tim Waggoner, John Palisano, Mercedes Yardley, Lucy A. Snyder, Gary A. Braunbeck, Rena Mason, Monique Snyman, Geneve Flynn, Simon Bestwick, JG Faherty, Michael Knost, David Surface, Kelsea Yu , Lindy Ryan, Gaby Triana , Richard Christian Matheson, Joshua Viola, Carlie St. George, Leverett Butts , Dacre Stoker, Ramsey Campbell, Joe R. Lansdale, Colton Worley, Mister Sam Shearon, James Aquilone, Crystal Lake Publishing: Kindle Store
Goodreads: https://bit.ly/3HTFBHs

Published by both *Crystal Lake Publishing and Black Spot Books.*


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out this Friday: Amazon.com










Three leading voices in modern horror take us on a journey through Halloween in the infamous town of Clifton Heights.

DAUGHTER OF THE MISTS by Kevin Lucia: Clifton Heights’ biggest classic horror movie cinephile finds himself plunged into the midst of his own personal horror movie nightmare, in which he discovers how savage the classic monsters actually are.

ONCE UPON A HALLOWEEN NIGHT by Jeremy Bates: In the days leading up to Halloween night, two brothers will discover the worst kinds of monsters are often human.

BROTHERS by Jason Parent: Sometimes, bonds between brothers are thicker than blood. Rand wants nothing more than to be an Alpha, a member of the most popular fraternity on campus. He convinces his best friend, Henry, to pledge with him. Before they can join, Rand and Henry must follow the senior Alphas’ rule: a predicament that soon leaves them humiliated, victimized, and broken. Rand is left to face the torment alone but, hiding in the darkness, another is willing to share it with Rand, one who promises something more sinister than revenge...and a Halloween party the survivors of which will always remember.

This book is perfect for fans of Halloween stories, classic horror, Mystery and suspense, small town horror, and thrillers.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Out tomorrow from Crystal Lake Publishing: Shallow Waters: Special Christmas Edition (A Series of Supernatural Stories Book 10) - Kindle edition by Publishing, Crystal Lake, Grant, Taylor, Meikle, William, Deady, Tom, Bayly, Karen, Cain, Kenneth W., Redden, Anthony D., MacGregor, Ken, Derwin, Theresa, Maria, Francesca, Lake Publishing, Crystal, Redden, Anthony D , Francesca, Maria, Dockins, C. C., Kasley, Vivian , McSweeney, Madison McSweeney (author), Wilson, Trish, Parent, Stephanie, Bliss, Matt, W. Cain, Kenneth, Hyde, Jonathan, Harrington, Michael Aaron, VanBuren, Joseph, Mynhardt, Joe. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com. (on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited)

Nothing stays buried under the Christmas tree this year! Not with 18 scary tales of flash fiction filled with yuletide goodness.










Shallow Waters is an official monthly flash fiction contest hosted by Crystal Lake Publishing, with different themes each month. The best submissions every month are then posted on Crystal Lake’s Patreon page (a behind the scenes community of readers and authors), where patrons read daily entries and vote for the winner (you don’t have to be a patron to enter). Come find Crystal Lake Publishing on Patreon to vote in future contests (or gain access to our Still Water Bay series and so much more). Be sure to check out the Shallow Waters series page here on Amazon, where you’ll find volume 1 for free.

This Christmas Horror flash fiction anthology includes:
Introduction by Joe Mynhardt
“Julaften Heks” by Anthony D Redden
“Welcome to the Party, Pal by William Meikle
“Santapocalypse” by Ken MacGregor
“Red Christmas” by Taylor Grant
“Mrs. Claus” by Francesca Maria
“Thirteen Fun Facts for Your Office Holiday Party” by C. C. Dockins
“Charlie-in-the-Box” by Vivian Kasley
“A Very Weird Christmas” by Madison McSweeney
“Snow Job” by Trish Wilson
“Pretty Lights” by Theresa Derwin
“Match, Wish, Girl” by Stephanie Parent
“If the Elf Moves, Kill It” by Matt Bliss
“Christmas at 19b” by Karen Bayly
“The Naughty List” by Tom Deady
“Ho, Ho, Help Me!” by Kenneth W. Cain
“Reindeer Game” by Jonathan Hyde
“Blue Christmas” by Michael Aaron Harrington
“Christlessmas” by Joseph VanBuren

This anthology is perfect for fans of Christmas Horror books, Holiday Horror, flash fiction, scary stories, classic horror tropes, horror books, mystery thrillers, horror anthologies, and mystery and suspense flash fiction stories. With a bit of dark humor and elves sprinkled over the top.

Pre-order now for only $2.99: Shallow Waters: Special Christmas Edition (A Series of Supernatural Stories Book 10) - Kindle edition by Publishing, Crystal Lake, Grant, Taylor, Meikle, William, Deady, Tom, Bayly, Karen, Cain, Kenneth W., Redden, Anthony D., MacGregor, Ken, Derwin, Theresa, Maria, Francesca, Lake Publishing, Crystal, Redden, Anthony D , Francesca, Maria, Dockins, C. C., Kasley, Vivian , McSweeney, Madison McSweeney (author), Wilson, Trish, Parent, Stephanie, Bliss, Matt, W. Cain, Kenneth, Hyde, Jonathan, Harrington, Michael Aaron, VanBuren, Joseph, Mynhardt, Joe. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Proudly represented by *Crystal Lake Publishing—Tales from the Darkest Depths* (join the Crystal Lake journey for bonus content, special offers, in-depth articles from our authors, giveaways, and quite a few free eBooks: Crystal Lake Publishing)


----------

